# R310, Ladders in EERO Window Wells



## tbz (Nov 16, 2011)

It is rare for us to make these, but this project requires one since the window well is 62" deep.Here in lies my question, since we are installing a gate at the top that swings outward that is part of the guard, how do you all feel about the ladder being built on about a 6 degree angle.I was thinking it would keep the person leaning forwarddo you see a conflict here within the code?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 1620


View attachment 1620


/monthly_2011_11/eero-ladder.jpg.eae5f1699e569d5054704f26d7af7bff.jpg


----------



## mjesse (Nov 16, 2011)

As long as it allows the window to fully open, and doesn't encroach more than 6" into the required clearance (read 30" from window) I believe it is acceptable.

*R310.2.1 Ladder and steps.*

Window wells with a vertical depth greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) shall be equipped with a permanently affixed ladder or steps usable with the window in the fully open position. Ladders or steps required by this section shall not be required to comply with Sections R311.5 and R311.6. Ladders or rungs shall have an inside width of at least 12 inches (305 mm), shall project at least 3 inches (76 mm) from the wall and shall be spaced not more than 18 inches (457 mm) on center vertically for the full height of the window well.

*R310.2 Window wells.*



The minimum horizontal area of the window well shall be 9 square feet (0.9 m2), with a minimum horizontal projection and width of 36 inches (914 mm). The area of the window well shall allow the emergency escape and rescue opening to be fully opened.



*Exception*: The ladder or steps required by Section R310.2.1 shall be permitted to encroach a maximum of 6 inches (152 mm) into the required dimensions of the window well.

(from 2006 IRC)

mj


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 16, 2011)

If it were me trying to descend that ladder, I would want some more

tilt to it ( at the top ), ..towards the window well itself. But that

is just me, others may have their own preference.  If not more at

the top, then maybe some more away from the wall at the bottom.

It looks like it meets the letter & intent of Section R310.2.1, 2006

IRC.

.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 16, 2011)

Good idea, just one small problem - the window well will need to be enlarged by 1 1/8" to meet this requirement - Exception: The ladder or steps required by Section R310.2.1 shall be permitted to encroach a maximum of 6 inches (152 mm) into the required dimensions of the window well.


----------



## Yankee (Nov 16, 2011)

Well my perception of this section just got blown out of the water. My understanding was that a ladder would be required to get OUT of the WINDOW WELL once outside of the window. Not to get to the BOTTOM of the window well from the clear opening . . . . right???


----------



## mjesse (Nov 16, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> If it were me trying to descend that ladder, I would want some moretilt to it ( at the top ), ..towards the window well itself. But that
> 
> is just me, others may have their own preference.  If not more at
> 
> ...


Your preference isn't required by Code. It could be completely vertical and comply.



			
				Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Good idea, just one small problem - the window well will need to be enlarged by 1 1/8" to meet this requirement - Exception: The ladder or steps required by Section R310.2.1 shall be permitted to encroach a maximum of 6 inches (152 mm) into the required dimensions of the window well.


Not necessarily. We don't know how far from the window the bottom of the ladder is. As long as it's not less than 30", it's good.

mj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2011)

Or you can buy a window well with built in steps

http://www.redi-exit.com/egress-window-wells.html


----------



## tbz (Nov 16, 2011)

I should have posted this pic also,

There is just under 28 sqft in the window well and the ladder would not interfere with the 9 sqft, but would extend more than 6" as note by Bob, but not in to the required space.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it. If anything, kick it out a bit more as suggested earlier.


----------



## Yankee (Nov 16, 2011)

errgg I thought the first drawing showed a ladder from the bottom of the window well up to a window opening . . .sorry


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 18, 2011)

looks good to me too based on plan view


----------



## Msradell (Nov 18, 2011)

I wish everyone would build them like that instead of trying to cut corners like they do many times.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wondering, is a window well egress ladder required to meet a weight limit requirement? other than that, post #8 looks complaint to me!

pc1


----------



## peach (Nov 22, 2011)

it could be a ships ladder as long as one can get out of the well.  The distance above the bottom of the well and the first rung (as well as it's construction) depends on the people who will be using it.  How often do we use "site made" ladders (which OSHA approves) on a commercial construction site?  Me... alot.


----------

